# Best AMD Settings For Gaming and Anime (Color Wise)



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

High all, newly registered Guy.  

Hoping those in charge would let this topic slide, considering the emphasis on "playing games" isn't present here but in my personal opinion, you're all going to benefit within that aspect anyway right?

So let's get to it shall we?!!  


Desktop Management/Desktop Color
It is recommended to set this at "All Channels" so you reduce repetitiveness.

RED:75
Brightness: 0 (Default)
Contrast: 100 (Default)

GREEN:75
Brightness: 0 (Default)
Contrast: 100 (Default)

BLUE:75
Brightness: 0 (Default)
Contrast: 100 (Default)
(IF YOUR SCREEN ISN'T SO SPECIAL/LED-LIKE, THEN I'D RECCOMEND 80 IN PLACE OF THE 75s) The key here is, if you've always been a contrast sort of guy/girl, trust me,
won't need that any longer when done here lol... you'll also want to see to it that the "adjust screen brightness" option in battery/under power options is at the brightest.

MY BUILT IN DISPLAY

Saturation: 104
Contrast:100/Default
Temperature: 6500K/Default

For Anime: "Video"
(Now let's face it, a big chunk of us, loves us some of that Anime from time to time, so don't you go denying it! lol)

Color Vibrance: 40 (default)
Flesh Tone Correction: OFF
Dynamic Range: Full (0 - 255)
Brighter Whites: OFF
Gamma: OFF

QUALITY

Deinterlacing: Make sure "Use automatic setting" is ticked OFF, then toggle manual bar to the extreme right/highest setting
Dynamic Contrast: OFF (PERIOD! Same goes for Flesh Tone Correction) .-. =\

Global Video Quality

Enforce Smooth Video Playback (Optional)
Apply Current Video Quality Settings To Internet Video (Recommended)

P.S. Everything else is off/unticked! (Also "Use Video Player Settings" as opposed to "Use AMD Settings" Option under "Basic Video Color" This is crucial!)

Enjoy!! >;-D


Finally, please feel free to give your rating on these settings as I am confident you will need no other color profile in the future!


----------



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

miomol said:


> I always used default settings and looks good. By the way, high five newcomer and anime lover
> 
> In my opinion, CRT is much better than LCD TN in color reproduction. Look, left - CRT, right - LCD TN:



Well hey there, high five back to ya. 

Just wanna be clear that these settings were originally created for a laptop but I figured.. the results are so clear as day and was actually aimed as not too far from default but into something better!

So give it a go and see what ya think, just might be up your alley. =P
Nice setup you got there and yep, the difference is clear, CRTs were and always will be awesome!


----------



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

HD6320
Well since it's HD to begin with, you're in the clear to install the latest beta like me, get it here: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amd-catalyst-14.4-rc-v1.0-windows-apr17.exe
but first, you'll need to clean out your older components tho.. seeing as this driver in particular is sensitive and didn't work till I used this: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/amdcleanuputility.exe


Edit: Don't be alarmed by the length of time or how much is being uninstalled, naturally it'll take several mins, so no worries lol


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 10, 2014)

Hello,

I use this website:

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

... to help with my colour calibration in the AMD Control Centre. Just follow the instructions.

Layton


----------



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I use this website:
> 
> ...


Actually there's a tool for that as well and sure I gave the results a chance but then my bro and I, being video/color enthusiasts and always striving to go beyond our own expectations, ended up with something really special here. I think you'll fall in love really lol





miomol said:


> AMD dropped support for HD2000/3000/4000 series. Last good drivers is 11.11



I can see that now O.O
and to top it off, that "Color Temperature" in "Built In Display" won't be accurate either way.

Was fixed much later lol....

I'd have to reluctantly suggest you go for the upgrade as soon as possible but don't get me wrong here, im still on the low end, a Sony Vaio with an AMD E-Series CPU 1.650 MHz Lmao....


----------



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

Haha alrighty then, tho for now you can set your temperature bar 1 or 2 notches to the left/right and that should do it, then again, that's if your eye even recognizes the inaccuracy, either way the only thing missing on your end is the "Global Video Quality" Tab, which isn't really crucial.

So try it out as is and gimme the verdict from your prospective.


----------



## micropage7 (May 10, 2014)

personally, i would set brightness to the minimal and contrast follows it




its kinda dim


----------



## Guy (May 10, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> personally, i would set brightness to the minimal and contrast follows it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, I see, there's a close friend of mine like yourself, who's always making sure to cut down on brightness just for his field of vision lol


----------



## Guy (May 12, 2014)

Alright, we got 2 votes on board, c'mon folks, idc what sentimental value is harbored towards your current configs, it's time you give this a chance and see what you're missing!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 13, 2014)

I use software to configure my monitors, projector and TV's.


----------



## Guy (May 17, 2014)

WhiteNoise said:


> I use software to configure my monitors, projector and TV's.


It's fine attempting to calibrate your streaming devices to as close as accurate possible, which make these settings of mine even better!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 18, 2014)

I use Calibrize for set my monitor xd.


----------



## micropage7 (May 18, 2014)

Guy said:


> Aha, I see, there's a close friend of mine like yourself, who's always making sure to cut down on brightness just for his field of vision lol


hehehe.. my eyes is kinda sensitive if i set it normal like the other. and its pretty comfortable for long time and i just seldom gaming


----------



## Guy (May 18, 2014)

Lol well then, with all that's been said guys, can someone give me the verdict from YOUR own perspective? I know there are so many monitor types out there but I need to know, even if you choose to stick with your configs, do these settings even look remotely Universal on your end? 

Thanks for all your support! ^_^"


----------

